# Woodshop Disaster Today.



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Having just finished clamping up some hard maple and purple 4/4 into 8/4 blanks, it was time to go run errands.
Went to start my truck to warm it up. Did the same thing I've done hundreds of times. Opened door, stood on right foot, left leg pushing clutch in, turned key. We live in flat land so I leave it in gear (manual f150). However, it seems the last person that used it, left it in gear.

Truck took off with me still on one foot (not for long though), I try to pull it out of gear while reaching for brake with left foot. Couldn't do either. I'm knocked down but luckily not run over. Just some cuts and bruises.

My Wood Shop? Not so lucky. The damn truck goes straight into the wood shop doors like a freaking bulldozer. Taking out my two custom made entry doors, plowing forward taking out my table saw, planer, brand new scroll saw, work table. Only stopping and stalling once it hit the back wall, taking it out along with a lot of tools on the peg boarded wall. Unbelievable.

Damage to the truck includes grill, passenger mirror, numerous dents down passenger side, bug shield, paint.

Damage to shop includes both entry doors, jams, exterior trim, rear wall (peg boards, studs displaced).

Tools include Table Saw (legs crumpled, trunion cracked, cast iron wing cracked), Planer (infeed & outfeed tables torn off, knocked to floor), Scroll Saw (stand crumpled and entire unit knocked onto floor). Several precision squares bent, framing square bent, level broken).

There may be more damage as this as far as I have dug into the mess.

All in all, I guess I'm fortunate. Being a paramedic, I see people hurt in accidents all the time. The tools are replaceable and I can rebuild. Very frustrating as the shop was my place to go and I had several Christmas presents in progress. Now, can't finish any of them this year. UGH!


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Wow that SUCKS. I would cry if that happened to me. I'm glad you're ok but DANG. What a crappy thing. 
Looks like your maple and purpleheart glueup survived tho. 
As a side note, I have the same drill as you.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Bummer! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh man, I'm so sorry that happened.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Bet your insurance guy is gonna have a field day with that claim.
Glad you're not injured more.
Bill


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh man, looks bad. Glad you're not hurt, you can rebuild, it will even be better when you do. Painful right now, I'm sure.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Insured i hope. Home owners policy?

Too bad that wasn't a Chevy. Would have stalled out on the garage doors.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Dang, that really sucks. Glad to hear you're okay though. Think I'd definitely be filing a claim on this one; question is, is it an auto claim or a homeowner's claim? Hmm…


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

SUCKS BAD….Glad you're ok.

Hope you have good insurance….Bondo is right though, once the bummer of it all wears off think how much fun it will be to build it better.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad you were not seriously injured. As you say, you replace tools and rebuild your shop. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

seeing this
is harder than being forced to watch jerry springer

glad you are ok

hope for a good resolve
and some upgrade too


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

On a positive note, looks like your glue up survived! 

Good luck with insurance and enjoy the new tools.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

This was A GOOD DAY! It was a good day because you were not seriouly hurt. Everything else is meanigless.

Best thing to do on days like this is get in the house, kiss your wife, hug your kids, pet your dog and go call your insurance agent.

Between your car insurance and homeowner's insurance, it will all get sorted out!


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Crank49 That made laugh out loudly. Thanks. I really needed that.

Yes, insured. Not bothering to claim auto insurance as the deductible is greater than the truck is worth. 240,000 ('ish) miles.

Screw it. I'm going out to play a poker game. Can only lose $20 so what the hell. Gotta get out of here. Can't begin rebuild/repairs until after adjuster shows up. It's boarded up for now.

So frustrated.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your shop. You're right, at least you are not seriously hurt and things can be replaced.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad your ok, poker and a 12oz adult beverige should ease the pain.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

So, so sorry to see this. Ouch!


----------



## wiwildcat (Jan 10, 2013)

Glad you are ok. I feel your pain. My garage door has a large dent and bow in it from my truck hitting it. I will, from now on, always get into my truck seat before starting, mine was in gear, in the garage, when it was cranked, truck lunges backward almost taking my garage door with it. Lesson learned i guess. Replace what you can, fix what everything thing else. Days like this, you just gotta have a cold one.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Whew, that was a close one, almost got your glue up. You were lucky!!

(sorry about the rest of the stuff)


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey, are those Harbor Freight clamps on that glue-up??

Tougher than an F-150.

Those Harbor Freight "haters" will not like seeing that…........................


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow that's so bad, I'm glad your ok. Even though it wiped out your shop no one was seriously hurt. You can probably file a claim from your auto and home insurance and make like new again.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy crap.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Glad you didn't get run over, I've come close to having a similar experience with my truck. You must have the 300cid I-6 in that truck, I think those are bulldozer engines!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Like you said, you've seen enough to know you were lucky. Tools can be replaced. Trucks can be fixed. I've seen a lot of people put cars in houses. Last year we had a lady who decided to let her young son pull her car in the garage. He proceeded to bury his mother in a refrigerator that was in front of the car. Luckily she only broke her hip. We also had a guy backing a boat into the garage and being directed by his wife. Foot hit the gas instead of brake. Just missed the wife, but put the boat completely in the dining room of the house. Destroyed the dining room table. Thanks for sharing. If I were closer I would come help you clean up.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

It good that YOU are OK; it could have been much much worse if you had been tangled up not being able to get out!

NICE that insurance covers it on the Shop n all… a lot of work ahead… insurance covers Labor involved?

Oh, if it had been a Toyota Tundra, it would have kept on going through the other wall & would still be going somewhere! LOL  (the one that towed the Shuttle)

Hope you had a nice time relaxing & playing poker… and won! 

You really have a mess to clean-up.

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

How many times did your parents and teachers tell you never to leave your truck parked and aimed at your tools?


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

New day.

Man am I sore where I hit the ground. Surprisingly so.

Thanks for all of the sympathy and support. Knew I could count you this community to understand. It's killing me to wait for the adjuster to show up. Going to take a ton more pics and start on the back wall. I have the day off and work the next 2. Sitting in this house by myself (when I had planned on being busy in the shop) is torture.

As for poker, took 4th in a tournament. Made some $$$. Was really looking forward to 1st place money as that combined with insurance money would have put me into UniSaw replacement territory. But after yesterday, I'm not complaining about anything that was a positive note!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This really makes me sick. I would hate to see this happen to anyone and I can't believe the damage. I hope that the insurance adjuster is kind and gives you a good deal. On the bright side it sounds like you weren't injured severely and it didn't cause an electrical fire. I hope that you feel better in a couple of days and that your insurance company gives you fair and quick service so that you can get up and running in no time.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TheWoodenBoxes (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your shop. Glad to hear your alright.

Doing that hundreds of times you where lucking, this time so lucky. No excuss for cutting safety.

Tomorrow is the reward for working safe today.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ouch!!!!!! I almost did that when I backed up my truck to unload some wood. Got distracted and got out of my truck with it in gear! I was able to stop it inches before it went through the shop door.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW! that was a lot of damage! Sorry man… i'm surprised your last project was still clamped up. Well your not hurt, but a lot of clean up to do now. but maybe you can look at it as a redecorating time. You have to make up a reason to move forward. I get depressed just viewing these pictures.
Hey a chance to post remodel pictures…


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

You wanna know what impresses the hell outta me????

I have been watching this thread since it first hit yesterday.

And, NOT ONE poster has chimed in about "safety", and this "never would have happened if you had blag blah blah"

Everyone knows that HE knows he screwed up.

We ALL do crap like this all the time. Shortcuts.

EVERY SINGLE ONE of the posts have been empathetic, sympathetic and supportive.

Now, THAT impresses the hell out of me.

What great people on here.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm impressed also and frankly I am grateful. Around here, there are exactly 3 people who drive my truck. I specifically have preached over and over to never leave it in gear UNLESS it happens to be parked on a hill. Which are not exactly common place locally. (Fort Wayne, IN is pretty flat). Set parking brake, turn it off. That's it.

Those 3 people are myself, the Mrs., and my father in law. The FIL notoriously leaves it in gear as he has lived in PA all but 2 years of his life (lived here for the past 2 years). Lots of hills and mountains where he is from but he moved back to PA 2 months ago. He also taught the Mrs. to always put a manual transmission in gear when turned off, as a teen. However, the Mrs. has been really good about not doing it. Maybe three times in 18 years? The preaching "don't ever leave it in gear" would only come up when the FIL had actually left it in gear.

The Mrs. had used the truck the day before and left it in gear. I am not mad at her however and have tried to reassure her of this. Ultimately, it is my responsibility despite my efforts to teach all who drive it to *never* leave it in gear.

The insurance adjuster won't be here unto at least Thursday, a day I'm scheduled to work. Trying to take off so the ball can get rolling. He can't be here again until late next week. In the meantime, I've been asked to not do anymore work.

Absolutely killing me to sit here on my day off and not be fixing stuff! UGHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

What a horrible tragedy. That's a lot of loss at one time. Glad you're OK. Hope you get it all back together soon.


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow! That just hurts to even look at, but as mentioned over and over, glad to hear you are ok. Now, if your shop was in the basement like mine, think about how how THAT conversation would go with the insurance agent!


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

Ouch, sorry to see all that mess. But you are ok, and the missus can't complain too much about upgraded tools.

peace, T


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

*Too bad that wasn't a Chevy. Would have stalled out on the garage doors* HEY….I heard that!! LOL - GM owner )

Auto ins. will take care of the truck damage, and Home Owner Policy will take care of the building and contents/tools.

Some advice, from someone who knows the insurance biz, get what receipts you have together as the adjuster might ask for them. Put a list of damaged tools/supplies/wood/contents together at CURRENT replacement costs. And include EVERYTHING that is damaged.

Even if you're going to repair the building yourself, find a name brand contractor to provide you with a repair estimate for the building. Have him prep an estimate that is competitive/in the ball park and inclusive of ALL damage/repairs. So you know, some contractors will pad the he!! out of an estimate just because it's going to an ins. co. Not necessarily the best way to go as all it will do is pizz them off, and take more time for you to get paid.

All that, when you're chilled out some LOL Glad you're ok. "stuff" can be replaced.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Not filing for auto damage. Only have liability on truck and can't be liable to myself. The truck has well over 200,000 miles on it with rusted panels. If I have left over cash from settlement, I will fix truck. Otherwise, not really worth it. Before accident, would only be able to get at most, $2000 for truck. $500 deductible. So even if they total it for a max of $2k, 500 comes out of my pocket so would have $1500 to get another vehicle. That's probably not going to happen.

I wouldn't try to screw insurance. I simply want to fix the stuff and replace the tools. The more I think about it (since I can't stop), the more I realize how much damage and replacement costs are. For instance, had my crosscut sled on table saw; busted. 3/4" ply, miter slot for stop block, glue, wood and my time puts that at like $75. Had just built mobile base from oak and angle iron plus hardware. That's easily $70. Then new router extension wing? $45-55?. Haven't even started the scroll saw but the tool stand is trashed/mangled. Tore the infeed/outfeed tables off my planer which incidentally had NO snipe. Don't know if I should claim the planer as a loss or not.

bbc557ci? What would you recommend?


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

As I said, include everything that is damaged, in your claim. In regards to the sled, mobile stands, and other things that you made yourself, unfortunately most ins. companies won't allow the home owner contractor/professional wages to re-make them. So I'd show ask the adjuster if you can price those items "off the shelf", like from Woodcraft or the like. If he won't allow that, use material prices from Home Depot or Lowe's, because Oak and other hardwood, and steel, at those places generally about the highest, at least that's the way it is here in central NY State. Don't short yourself.

With the power tools (planer, table saws, whatever) the ins. co. will pay you for those if they are damaged, but might turn around and want to take the damaged stuff for salvage. Allot of people don't realize it, but the ins. co. will likely sell them back to you, and generally pretty cheap!! If nothing else, they'll be good for motors, parts, whatever.

Bottom line, be all inclusive. And when you're pricing things that need to be replaced, be fair and price the stuff for the same kind and quality. If a tool or whatever has been discontinued or no longer available, I'd price that tool for one that's one jump up on the quality ladder.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Man that really sucks! Be glad you weren't driving my F250 4×4 diesel with a huge grill guard. It would have gone right through the whole shop and ended up in the neighbors house!


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Sometimes I wish this would happen to my garage (not my tools) so I could rebuild it anew the way I want (mmmmm poured concrete with radiant heated floors)...glad you're ok, but on the upside new stuff for you.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

"Mamma Said There Would Be Days Like This" but boy, that just plain sucks.  Hope insurance comes through. Sorry for the mishap.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Really glad to hear that you were not severely injured. Good thing that you didn't have a wood stove heating the workshop. Hope that all works out to the best positive outcome for you.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I shed a tear looking at the pictures.

Wow.

I just dealt with my insurance company for damage from a water cooler. We had to fire the first contractor because he was out to milk the insurance company. It was insane.

Start a file, make some lists and you have lots of research that you can do before the adjuster gets there.

So….. what expletives did you use???


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

My wife hit the garage and due to it's age and condition the framing was move off the blocks. She felt so bad I got a new 33'x30' garage with a loft and a bathroom. I hope you come out as good as I did. Good luck on the replacements. My shop is about 20miles to the north of you.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

@richardwooten - I am VERY grateful the truck actually stopped. Going through the other side would have just been that much worse. I can't even imagine it.
@UpStateNY - Very interesting perspective.
@PaulDoug - I hope so also.
@Druid - Thanks. I DO have gas and the furnace was running. It actually didn't get struck. Furnace was about 9' away from the wall that was displaced.
@Sandra - There are no Expletives that were not yelled at the top of my lungs.
@woodmaster - I don't think I'll end up with a new building but that WOULD be nice. Hate to meet you like this but Howdy neighbor.

The first contractor quote arrived and was more than I anticipated but I'm not an estimator. Frankly, all I want is my tools replaced and the shop up and running. Won't know anything until Thursday but I'll make sure to update when I know something.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I just remembered…

With our 96 Saturn SC2, *we have to depress the Clutch before the engine will start…*
... don't know what they do for auto-trans… we have stick-shift.

*If the same feature had been on your truck, it would have NEVER happened!*


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

I wish it was that simple. Unfortunately the manual transmission was in 1st gear. So when I let off the clutch, it surged then took off like a damn bulldozer.

I obviously didn't expect it to be in gear as I NEVER leave it in gear.


----------



## Roughedges (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh, MAN! This is terrible. Very Happy you weren't hurt. Now you have an opportunity to rebuild - BETTER (grin). Anyway, sorry to hear about this. Again, glad YOU weren't hurt - except pride. Hang in there.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

incredible Bummer! ,,,,oh well ,,,at least insurance will fix the tools and the garage. The important thing is that you did not get seriously hurt. This makes me think, I do exactly what you did all the time. My F250 would walk right through any garage door in front of it. Hard to stall a 351 left in granny gear.Thanks for sharing this, I will be mindfull of it next time.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

It is a bummer but also, maybe a good time to make a few shop improvements at little to no cost ;o)


----------



## BBF (May 13, 2013)

OUCH!! This just leaves a sinking feeling in the stomach. While everything can be replaced and you weren't seriously hurt it still ranks right up there in the bad day department.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

are there new 'rules' in place for vehicle warm up procedures?


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

I will be *Slapping* that shifter left and right *EVERY TIME* to ensure it has not been left in gear.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Have quotes from 2 contractors. Both WAY more than I expected.

Insurance adjuster arrived today. Went through shop and I provided the pictures posted here. Said corporate office will issue check tomorrow but it will be sent via Snail Mail from another state. Perhaps it will arrive next week. I provided list of damaged tools and he is accepting them as total loss. Since table saw is no longer produced, the next comparable model I could find by same manufacture, with same specs. I found the lowest listed price and submitted that. Will have to see what total will be.

Looks like I will have a new table saw, planer, doors and walls in the near future. But with the shipping time of new saws coupled with the Snail Mail, I won't have tools replaced in time for Christmas projects to be completed. I asked to have check overnighted but he has to request this from corporate office. It doesn't sound like that will happen. Ugh.


----------



## swampi (Jun 2, 2013)

You be a lucky man.

I often rely on an ancient chant I learned years ago from an old sage
in an attempt to calm the soul after experiencing similar events…as follows !!!

"Owa-adum-assiam" 
"Owa-adum-assiam" 
"Owa-adum-assiam" 
"Owa-adum-assiam"


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Took me a few seconds but once I ignored the phonetics and self reflected, it hit me. LMAO


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds like a Unisaw *may* get into the picture… 

Anyone around you have anything you could use?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I hate to bring this up and sound totally stupid, but I just have to know.
*WHY do you normally leave a vehicle in neutral?*
I was always taught to leave a parked car in "1st" gear if it is manual shift and "park" if it is an automatic.
That's even on the driving test in Tennessee.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am only glad no one was hurt. Tools are expensive bu they can be replaced , a leg gone is more difficult to replace.
For this reason I NEVER leave a manual transmission in gear.
Almost the same thing happened to me a few back when my step son moved my car and left it in gear, I was furious.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

This is the very reason I don't want a manual transmission left in gear. It makes no sense to leave it in gear when on level ground and parking brake applied.

However, with an incline, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"However, with an incline, it makes perfect sense." 
*NO!* Parking brakes are made for this purpose not transmissions


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow what a mess. Glad you are OK.

We had a new set of neghibors move in 4 doors down. They were doing renos to the house. He was taking a load of trash to the dump and a paint can fell out.

Instead of getting out and picking it up, he leaned out of his 250 ford 4x and fell out. The truck was in gear (auto).

It rolled down about 75 ft into my other neighbours garage. Boom. Went threw one side, shattered a huge workbench, 3 snowmobiles, 2 motorcycles, tools, welder, all a write off.

Very lucky no one was inside.

He is a retired teacher and principle. You think he should have known better !!


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad you are OK, but you just discovered that safety rules and safe practices do not just apply to tools. They do apply to cars too.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

"Did the same thing I've done hundreds of times. Opened door, stood on right foot, left leg pushing clutch in, turned key. We live in flat land so I leave it out of gear (manual f150)." (typo corrected)

I hope you've made a commitment to yourself not to do that anymore. Glad there was "only" property damage. It sounds like your insurance company has been helpful. I hope the clean-up goes well. I'm sure you are plenty thankful for things that could have, but didn't happen.

Bill Whig


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Just for clarification, I have NEVER done this WITHOUT the parking brake being engaged. This time included. It wasn't like the wheels were spitting gravel and it was pretending to be a funny car. Instead, it surged initially then was a steady bulldozer impact that kept going until it stalled. Perhaps the parking brake failed. I honestly don't know.

Scenario: FLAT DRIVEWAY with NO incline. Ignition off. Parking brake engaged. Manual transmission left in neutral.

If there is any incline, I place in gear, for OPPOSITE direction of travel of the incline. So, if the truck COULD roll backwards, 1st gear. If it could roll forward, Reverse. If STEEP incline, same settings with the addition of the wheel turned into curb.

Have I ever seen a vehicle, in first gear, move forward while vehicle NOT running? Absolutely. You CAN push a vehicle forward while in gear. Takes more force than when in neutral but can be done. Is it possible for a transmission to slip out of gear? Yes. Not likely but it is possible. Please consider this is a 1995 f150 with 250,000+ miles on it. Original transmission. Is it possible? Absolutely.

The clean up has begun. Supposedly insurance was to overnight a visa card with $xxxx.00 to assist with ordering a new table saw, considering the delay with shipping and balance of equipment and repair costs to follow next week. However, card has not arrived. We will see.

Torn between Grizzly g0715p and Steel City 35950G (granite top). Coming in about same price. Grizzly will take a week to get here and trunion is table mounted 1-3/4" hp = $894. Steel City is Cabinet mounted at 2hp = $999.99 and I can pick up whenever with a 64 mile drive. Leaning towards Steel City.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

"Scenario: FLAT DRIVEWAY with NO incline. Ignition off. Parking brake engaged. Manual transmission left in neutral."

Do you think that the accident may have due to the truck?

Above, you left out: "Opened door, stood on right foot, left leg pushing clutch in, turned key."


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

A1+ on all the condolences. I, too, am very glad that you were not hurt and very sorry that your shop was trashed.
On a lighter note, though, what is the wet spot in that revolving desk chair? Did you sit in it after the truck stalled?

Have a good'un (if you can)
Joe


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

OK, my disaster story involving a car:

(NO WHERE near twoblacks labs story)

The only story I have heard worse than that happened last night near St. George Utah.

A boulder, larger than the house below it, worked loose from way up high, rolled down, demolished a house and killed two occupants. Now, someone should try to beat that disaster story. Just terrible.










It was 1970.

I had bought my dream car (next to my "67 Goat that I sold to pay tuition………( (slaps hand on forehead)

It was the very yellow '68 Corvette, with the removable hard tops, the mega engine, totally stock…………only 3000 miles in two years. Mostly a Sunday car.

I was doing pretty well back then and decided to put the car "up" and wait to use it as a show-car for the rest of my life.

I went crazy. Had the whole thing 600 wet-sanded, then a little (very little) yellow touch-up and 5 coats of lacquer, the first two coats having just a skinch of a yellow dye that left it looking stock but enhanced the yellow………it screamed yellow. All chrome sand blasted and (whatever they called it) triple-chromed.

While they were still available, I bought an all-new interior for the car……..door panels, seat covers, carpet, floor mats, EVERYTHING OEM right from Chevy. I wanted to make sure I could keep the car stock if I got a crack in some upholstery or something,

Had all that stuff shrink wrapped and stored in the little rent-a-storage-unit I kept the car in (under cover with a trickle charger.

I brought the car home one night so I could leave out early the next day for a show in Daytona. We lived in Orlando.

I was showing in "Stock" class, where, not only does everything has to be stock, there cannot be a speck of grease or dirt or anything on that car. Most of us drove this class of car to the show, but many did not. I did……..on short trips.

I had to leave out around 0500.

The car was in the garage.

The car was appropriately loud and I did not want to wake the family.

So, I put the car in neutral, and began to push it out of the garage.

Our garage floor was pretty much flat, but the driveway was mildly steep beginning right at where the garage concrete ended.

Well, I got the car in neutral, started to push the car with the door open, hand on body and hand on steering wheel. Didn't get it rolling.

Closed the car door and began to push it out of the garage, using the windshield support to push on.

Well, just as the car was about half-way onto the driveway and was picking up speed, all my plans about jumping in the car went to hell

As the car sped up going down the driveway, my right foot (with a white tennis shoe on it) got run over by the left rear tire. That stopped the car, totally.

Long story short……. I could not roll the car forward because the "roll" was aimed to go up my leg…....not over my foot.

I had insufficient strength to push the car up the hill and off my foot

So, I just laid on the horn. Several times, MANY LONG times.

No one in the house came out to check.

No neighbors came out either.

I was (no pun intended) stuck.

So, I had two options. Wait for a few hours………remember, this was at 0500 ….....until someone came by and helped…......

Or….... I could pull my foot out.

Well, I am blessed with an abundance of patience and common sense…..therefore I immediately decided to pull my foot out from under that car tire.

Pulled and pulled and pulled……………until…………

I heard a couple of cracks…………..mighty painful…………abut got my foot out.

Purposefully and slowly I had broken three bones in my foot.

Weeks in a cast.

Missed the show that day.

So, I am very forgiving as to If or Not-If ……a person should or should-not have…… done such and such,


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

"So, I am very forgiving as to If or Not-If ……a person should or should-not have…… done such and such,"

Me too. That's why they call them "accidents".

Bill


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Damn. Those are horrible stories.

Am I blaming truck? No. Am I blaming wife for leaving it in gear? No. Do I blame myself for not smacking the gear shifter back and forth first? Yes.

Will I leave the truck running with the parking brake and after slapping gear shifter? Yes.

Will I start the darn thing from outside, on one foot? Honestly? Most likely. But as it's been said numerous times before, I will ensure I smack the shifter to ensure it's not in gear.

Will I bitch and moan each time I find the truck left in gear, on a perfectly flat driveway? Absolutely.

Will I bitch and moan each time I find a vehicle without the parking brake engaged? Absolutely.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

TwoBlackLabs wrote: "Will I start the darn thing from outside, on one foot? Honestly? Most likely. But as it's been said numerous times before, I will ensure I smack the shifter to ensure it's not in gear."

That really surprises me. You may not be so lucky next time.

A rule of thumb I like is: "Try to arrange things so that *2* mistakes (or more) are required for an accident". I'm not perfect, but I like being familiar with this concept.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

It amazes me that people would have NO hesitation at exiting their running vehicle, in neutral and with parking brake engaged.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

*twoblacklabs: *"It amazes me that people would have NO hesitation at exiting their running vehicle, in neutral and with parking brake engaged."

I do it all the time when clearing snow and ice from my car. But, I have my foot on the brake when I let the clutch out, and give an extra tug on the parking brake before exiting. I have contemplated pulling your one foot trick a couple of times when working on my car, but I always thought better of it 

PS. When parking my car, I always put my car in gear along with the parking brake (and wheels to the curb on a hill).


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

@CPLUSWoodworker well that thought was right on, until….....it was inevitable. 
Two labs, sorry to hear this, absolutely great you weren't hurt. Hope the check brings you enough to get you back to pre-accident condition. We all need our destressing area.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm trying to delete this message. I can't figure out how.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

TO: *Bill729
*

There is no process to delete a started post.

We have all been there and done that.

Having said that…..........and I think I can speak for all of us here

We were fascinated by what you had to say

And, your post will undoubtedly be remembered by all who read your post #75 …as being a profound and deep lesson for anyone.

At times you had me laughing and then the next minute there were tears in my eyes.

Thanks again for that post # 75

I hope you have a good sense of humor cuz I was just smarting off-----in a fun way.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

CPlus wrote:

/* TO: Bill729

There is no process to delete a started post.

We have all been there and done that.

Having said that…….......and I think I can speak for all of us here

We were fascinated by what you had to say

And, your post will undoubtedly be remembered by all who read your post #75 …as being a profound and deep lesson for anyone. 
****/

Thanks, I hope someone writes a folk song about it someday. That way no one will forget… LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*twoblacklabs*:

*
Will I start the darn thing from outside, on one foot? Honestly? Most likely. 
*

*Why?

I fail to see why you would want to do that...*

Are you in a super COLD area where you want to get it Warmed Up good before you get in & GO?
(we are NOT in such a place… but, I remember in Eau Claire, WI, where such action could be warranted.)


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Glad you werent hurt. My shop normally looks like that.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

@patcollins That's hilarious.
@Joe Lyddon It's pretty cold here. That particular day was around 9 degrees with strong winds. Today for example there is about 3" inches of snow with 5+ more coming.

Clean up is well underway. Found a bit more structural damage once I began removing the broken studs. Can be taken care of though.

Have moved all contents to the right side of the shop.Taking this time to insulate under the wood floor with 1-1/2" rigid foam insulation and 2×4 PT sleepers. Currently, the OSB panels are just laid out. Not screwed/nailed down. However, the great furnace I added (man I *LOVE* the heated shop) has caused the OSB to warp. Will do one half of the floor first, move everything to the left side of the shop and then complete the floor.

Will be adding 220 outlet for new saw also.


----------



## popsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

Very sorry for your accident, glad your weren't seriously injured and it can all be repaired. If I may ask, how did truck lurch forward if you had the clutch in? Just curious.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

My grandfather was killed in a similar accident. Glad to hear you're still kicking.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for all of the condolences.

Dave G - So sorry you lost your grandfather in a tragedy. Horrible. I am quite fortunate.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh man! So sorry, but thank God you didn't get killed! I'll be praying for you and I wish I could help you clean up.


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear what happened, just glad you were not hurt. How goes the rebuild?


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Stalled out waiting for insurance settlement. Final came Thursday night. Picked up new saw Saturday. Bought neighbor's truck. Had to do a bit work to it before getting back to the shop. 
Used but a lot of life left in it. Silverado with an Automatic! Finding a lot of quirks.

Bought the Steel City 35951g 10" Hybrid with the Granite top. The steel version was a display, had numerous scratches and was missing parts. They were not about to give a discount and I was not about to pay full price.

It has been a true PIA to setup properly. Instructions really suck. Not impressed with the outermost right side wing. Pretty flimsy will easily sag under the weight of any router. This will be replaced with a beefier extension wing.

Aligning the granite wings is quite the chore. Instructions state the levelers were preset at the factory and should not need adjustment. HA! What a joke. They were not even close.

The miter slot to blade was within 0.001" front to back so that's a plus. Came with knockoff version of wixey digital angle readout. The two magnets are extremely thin/weak. Slightest bump and it falls off the rails. Will need to address this. "Free", so I'll make it work. Don't think I would have ever bought it otherwise. Already have a wixey.

Still have to check fence to blade measurements but that will have to wait. Work tomorrow and the Mrs has surgery Tuesday.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

In order to leave your *perfectly flat driveway* , you have to put it into one gear or the other. Why not just put it into that gear before you shut it down if it is too complicated for you to do it next time you have to leave your driveway ? 
Your *leave it in neutral *dictatorship is nonsense , and your wife must be an angel for putting up with it !
I'm surprised that your insurance company is giving you anything at all if they know that you tried starting the vehicle from outside of it, and also that you didn't maintain your parking brakes to hold the truck from moving.
Glad you weren't injured, but….wow.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Didn't your mother tell you that if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

At least you were not physically hurt, only emotionally!

All the damage can be repaired or discarded for new items!

A friend of mine, early '70's, brought his new SAAB Sonnet III and parked in front of the garage of his in-laws. The father-in-law didn't want to bother the reunion and decided to move the car out of the way of the garage. He started the SAAB demolished the garage door, the front end of the brand new SAAB, and the rear end of Chevy Monte Carlo inside … but no one was physically hurt, just their pride and their family relations!
By the way, the father-in-law was the captain of our local civil defense group!


----------



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

Man this really stinks! Glad I drive an automatic! Hope you get everything squared away and back to normal.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

The more I think about Dusty56's jackass response, the angrier I get. So I pose this question to you Dusty56.

What physical benefit is there to leaving it in gear, on flat ground? Not "what we were taught" or "that's what you are supposed to do." NOTthe assumption that it's always in gear. Physical benefit.

Give me a tangible, evidence based answer.

I highly doubt you will find ANYTHING that is evidenced. Nothing that could not be provided by mere assumption that the vehicle is always in gear.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*twoblacklabs* don't get too upset at those remarks as we all have our own opinions even if some of them seem harsh!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Now that's an innovative method for getting a new shop. :0)
Jokin' for sure.
Bill


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok wait.. you're a PARAMEDIC??? Just think if this hadn't happened to you, but to a stranger. Oh yeah I can just see you now, sitting at the lunch counter, telling your buddies….

"Hey, wait'll you hear about the doozie of a run I made today. Seems this guy decided it was a good idea to stand ON THE OUTSIDE OF his pickup truck and reach in with his left foot to push in the clutch while he started it up."

And your buddies replies start with "No way!" and "Oh no, I can see where this is going already!"

So you continue "Yeah, you already KNOW what happened next! That's right…(you -starting to laugh now) his foot slipped off the clutch and the damn thing jumped forward, running straight thru his garage door and tearing up a bunch of his woodworking tools on its way thru the garage!" (still trying to control your laughter) "Poor guy was dumbfounded, couldn't do anything but watch the truck as it bull-dozed its way thru the garage. Man… I'm glad it wasn't ME that has to explain how that happened to the insurance agent" (BIG laughing all around) 


dont get me wrong. I'm glad you weren't hurt! But I can just see this scenario playing out with the fire dept/cops/paramedics who make calls like this… in hind sight, you gotta admit it WAS a dumb mistake, and it IS funny … kinda like a 3-stooges comedy.

Oh, by the way… I did this EXACT SAME THING one week after I bought a brand spanking new 1990 GMC pickup. But luckily, mine was in 3rd instead of 1st so it stalled rather than take off on it's own!  Believe me I feel your pain Brother! :-(


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

I am glad you are alive and well enough to call Dusty a jackass. Everything else is just junk that can easily be replaced. your health and life are much more important.

With that said, regarding "evidence" of leaving the car in park or gear along with the parking break, a quick Google search yielded this: linky and this linky. I am sure that in a few minutes more I could find numerous more "examples."

I grew up in the hills of Western Pennsylvania and have lived up and down the east coast in both hilly, flat, rural, urban areas and there isn't a chance that I would park any vehicle without using the parking break and keeping the transmission in gear, regardless of whether it is a manual or an automatic, hilly or flat, or any other factoid. The idea is redundancy-transmissions and brakes fail, shifters accidentally get kicked out of gear, etc, etc. Keeping the car in gear and using the parking break is part of a system of redundancy.

If you have ever lived in a really hilly country, you know that people turn their wheels to the curb when parking. Why? Because transmissions and parking brakes fail and curbing a car is a third safety precaution. I have seen cars on the loose down the hill with no one in them enough to remind me to use every safety feature available.

I would like to put it to you in another way. Let's suppose you have little kids or grandchildren underfoot, and they are playing on, in and around your driveway and/or truck. Now just suppose little Johny is playing driver or what ever and knocks the shifter out of gear or disengages the parking brake, and the truck rolls forward. Or maybe the parking brake fails on its own and it starts to roll forward. Or the dog jumps into her seat and knocks the shifter out of gear. Or, or, or… and poor little Suzie is having a tea party right in front of the truck. Poor Suzie is about to spill her tea, I suppose.

The point is that it does not take much for a rolling vehicle to become a hazard, whether it is idling or not, really no matter how flat the terrain. Would you care to risk a child's life (or anyone else for that matter) on insisting that the vehicle is never put in gear?

This was a very accident which you are fortunate to walk away from. Perhaps this is an opportunity to reconsider some habits that formed over the years. You were quite lucky, but you might not be so lucky next time.

Good luck with the rebuild.

Greg


----------



## nayo (Mar 21, 2013)

feel so bad to see those tools like that, but on the other hand you are Ok, which is the best of that situation.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

The thought of starting my truck, car, or any vehicle in this manner NEVER would have entered my mind.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad there were no injuries. I personally would never start a vehicle without first being properly seated in the drivers seat - well within reach of anything needed.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay, I'm following this thread because I'm interested in how the shop is going to come back together.

Personally though, gentlemen, I think enough salt has been rubbed into the wounded pride. 
Group hug??


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

While I appreciate the "examples" and understand it may be a good idea. However, the question posed was meant to make one think deeply versus a knee jerk reaction.

Common teaching suggests putting it in gear would be perfect solution. However, common teachings are often not correct. Take my profession for example. For decades, we not only performed CPR but we taught it to millions. However, RESEARCH has proven that for long term survival (versus simply an extended time for family to say goodbye to a pt in a vegetative state) we have to RELEARN what was the commonly taught procedure. While it worked in numerous situations, the overall outcome for the greatest amounts of people was reached by foregoing manual ventilations. We teach it differently now and most likely this will change again over the years.

My point was that when on level ground (and I do mean LEVEL), there is no true benefit that can not achieved by simply assuming the vehicle is in gear and precautions taken based on that theory. Does leaving a vehicle in gear on flat ground (after all this IS what we have been discussing) benefit the vehicle itself? Does it make it easier, cause less and tear, is it more cost efficient, does it prolong the useful life span of the vehicle? NO.

As was clearly stated in the examples above, it could easily be knocked out of gear. Susie could be squished. However, Susie could also be squished should Johnny play daddy and push the clutch in (with all his might because he knows DAD can do it and so can he" start the engine and quickly give out on the clutch because his leg is now hurting and simply waffle Susie's.

Think that is far fetched?
Think that is a crock of stinking Poo that will never be likely to happen?

YOU tell that to the mother and father.

I had to treat the kid. Johnny? Susie? No. Katherine was her name. Dead. I had to hold back tears as best I could for as long as I could. It wasn't very long.

I have seen this in person. I have also responded to numerous crashes based on highly improbable scenarios.

Did this play a role in my preference to leave a manual transmission vehicle with parking brake engaged on flat and level ground? ABSOLUTELY NOT.

Did it work out for me? Yep. Until a few weeks ago.

Not all we have been taught have been the correct teachings for all situations.

Did a highly improbable ACCIDENT happen to me? Yes. Did I loose my tools and have to repair damage caused? Yes. Am I irritated by some of the responses? Absolutely.

Group hug please.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I learned to use the park break 50+ years ago in Driver Ed class. I used it on my drivers test and used it many year afterward. I will let you know that they can and will freeze in the "brake on" position and you can't get them to release. That is when I basically stopped using the park brake and it became and emergency brake and a drivers test brake. The cables will allow water to run in and they cable freezes. You can force the tire to turn with the engine but the cable will stay frozen. I have driven a standard transmission most of my life and the first thing to learn is to get in and hang on before you start the engine…..or move the car.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I knew a man, Ernie back in Minnesota, who didn't like those new fangled contraptions called automobiles and never owned one of them, drove one, or even rode in one as he took the city bus or his bicycle where ever he wanted to go. He had a garage that he used for storage and for his bicycle. Late one night the neighbor boy came home drunk as a skunk, missed his own driveway, and nearly drove through Ernie's entire garage and destroying his bicycle.

To me this means that even if you are careful, others may not be!

I live in San Jose California which is not as tightly packed as San Francisco and, at least once a month or so, you will hear someone drove into a house/garage/beauty parlor/restaurant/or even a crowd of people in SF! Recently a woman driving a MB SUV drove into a crowd in the SF Bay area and she pleaded not guilty f reckless driving!

So, though your story is nothing to laugh about, it could have been much worse.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I think human nature is such that many feel the need to explain why something like this could NOT happen to them - ie they're more careful, wise, experienced etc etc. We like clear cut cause and effect

When someone dies of lung cancer, one of the first questions is 'did he/she smoke?'
If the answer is yes, then there is a knowing look and nod, as in 'that explains it'.

I think consideration should be given to the fact that soap boxes can be slippery and dangerous. When climbing up on one be sure to wear a safety harness, helmet, and anti-slip footwear.

Wait a minute, I just climbed up, didn't I?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*twoblacklabs,*

I didn't mean to rub Salt into the Wound… just flapping my lips… 

*Have a wonderful New Years!*


----------



## DeansDust (Sep 8, 2012)

Bummer, I'm so sorry. Glad you're OK. Like one of our friends above said: you can rebuilt and it will be better- new tools, new setup, and along with that comes new or soon to be new techniques to put in place with the new tools. Hope the rest of your year is brighter. Good luck brother.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

So how goes the progress of repair and replacement of the tools??


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Been wondering the same thing.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

I've received the insurance money and have replaced the saw with a Steel City. Due to wife's spinal surgery followed by severe weather and work, everything is on hold. Hopefully back at it in a few days.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## jakep_82 (Feb 1, 2012)

@b2rtch NO! Parking brakes are made for this purpose not transmissions

This is 100% wrong. If this was true cars with automatic transmissions wouldn't have Park, just Neutral. The parking brake is a simple mechanical system that relies on a braided steel cable. Those cables stretch over time and occasionally break. If you rely strictly on your parking brake to stop your car on an incline you're risking disaster.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

I just ran across this today. Sorry for your loss, how is your shop looking these days?


----------



## fd_cox (Jan 31, 2014)

What a disaster, really sorry that happened … not to make light of your situation but that's kinda the way my shop looks and I haven't had a truck go through mine.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updates. I sustained an injury to my arm at work and have been extremely limited by it. Thus, the shop has been off limits.

No pics. (I know, I know).

The floor is complete. The Mrs. helped me maneuver the furnace out of the way so I could finish laying the sleepers and rigid foam then the OSB. In fact, she helped me quite a bit as there was no way I could move the OSB sheets around. Measuring and cutting wasn't an issue. Moving anything over 20 lbs, well that's a different story and quite painful.

I've framed up a temporary miter saw station into the wall. Not sure I like it as is but will continue to let it evolve. When I get to a point that I can build/install cabinets, I'll finesse it until I'm satisfied.

It's been nice to get out in the shop the last few days. Arm really hurts but I know what motions I can and cannot make. I simply don't do the ones that make me scream.

Fine tuning the tablesaw and getting used to it. It's dialed in but not as close as I would like. Breaking out the dial indicator tonight or tomorrow to really get the blade set to the miter slot and then the fence. Last night I milled some blanks and finished the first of several zero clearance throat plates.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well lets hope this is the last of your bad luck. At least some progress is being made. My wife would not help, so your lucky in that respect. Pat


----------



## barringerfurniture (Sep 17, 2013)

Ohhhh man! That is absolutely horrible. To repeat your sentiment though, all those THINGS can eventually be replaced. Glad no one was hurt.

Best of luck.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Looks like you did a good job on the hard Maple and Purpleheart clamp up, it looks like its OK, (I think)

Its a good thing you are a paramedic because if you find the person who "fiddled" with your truck they may need one quick smart!, after they get re-educated on basic parking skills.

Leave it for a while and then devise a plan for the repairs, start with a bollard in front of the doors !!

Who on earth is Jerry Springer? another LJ?...haven't seen any of his video posts, they must be bad!

Good to hear you are OK and didn't get a leg like the TS or work table!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry about your injury (when it rains it pours) but glad you are getting the shop back in shape!


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Finally making some progress and am REALLY loving the saw. Fine tuning it? Not so much, but it sure is nice to be able to make seriously square and accurate cuts.

Photos show some of the shop progress but these aren't the best. They really don't convey the shop very well. It's not quite as short inside as the makes it seem. There is still a bunch to do but it is workable right now. The floor is finished. The CMS station will be reworked because I don't like it just yet. Obviously, need to added drywall to ceiling and the walls but I'm actually able to FINALLY make some sawdust. Baby steps as it were.


















































































I began to make wall cabinets but realized my cuts were not coming out square. The fence was pretty far off. It seems when assembling the saw in December, I stopped just before squaring the fence. So I started over.

Temporarily I used the old crosscut sled from my old saw but of course, this really wasn't accurate at all on a different saw. So a new sled was in order. I've now made a version of the Eagle Lake Super Sled. A few changes to make unique to me. Including incorporating an extension fence based on ShopNotes Precision Sled. Like everything else, it's not excatly complete either. Still need a measuring tape and to make a stop block but it too is usable. This is the second sled I've built. This version is MUCH lighter, super accurate and slides almost effortlessly across the table. Using the 5 cut method from the Wood Whisper, I was able to achieve overall accuracy of 0.00175". I believe this also qualifies as "Crazy Good". I will add a few pictures of the finished sled later.

Prior to the shop disaster I was ready to build the ShopNotes Router Lift. All the hardware had been purchased. Today, I started milling the parts for the lift. It was really encouraging to be able to mill the wood to within 1/64" via the accurate saw and crosscut sled. I don't think the wife was that impressed with just how accurate todays cuts were but I made to sure to brag to her anyway!

Did I mention the 0.00175" accuracy?


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks like things are going good for you, hope everything stays going good.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Glad everything is going back in your direction.
I have the same saw but with a cast iron top. It's a good saw so far, but setup was a pain because of how the wings mount.

Can't wait to see the router lift.


----------

